# New ASUS laptop - I can't get it running!



## Newstart77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello, is there a step-by-step guide on how to set up the operating system in an ASUS F75A-Ty-133D laptop? I have just bought one from Amazon. I did contact the support centre and sent them some pictures on the strange things that have been happening when I turned on the PC. They diagnosed that the FreeDos had come up and that this wasn't supposed to happen. Then they gave me instructions on how to restore the Bios settings:

1. Turn the notebook off
2. turn the notebook on and press the F2 key repeatedly
3. Once in the BIOS press F9, and choose yes
4. Press F10 choose save and exit
5. The notebook will restart

I did exactly this, but then the FreeDos came up again! 

Is there a problem with my laptop?

Regards,
Daniela


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

There were 2 versions of that laptop sold via amazon in Germany ( I assume that is where you got it from ) 
1 had W8 and one was a much cheaper version that only had freedos and you need to buy and install a windows or other operating system like Linux on it yourself 
It sounds like the seller you bought it from has sold you a free dos version so you need to take it up with them 

A version that was installed from factory with W8 would not also have freedos


----------



## Newstart77 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. So does that mean I have to go to a software store and buy the W8? How much would that be?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

it looks like it is about 100 Euro in most of Europe


----------

